# Rapid Strep 87880 Vs Throat Culture



## emlittlefield (Sep 17, 2008)

I am at a loss with this, we have a physician who will do the rapid strep in office and a thorat culture swab to be sent to the lab, she charges the E/M code the 87880 code, as well as the 99000 code, is the 87880 code used both for the rapid strep and the throat culture?


----------



## BoyceSolutions (Sep 17, 2008)

*They are Different tests*

The Rapid Strep test is only looking for strep, the throat culture could come up with any number of different bacteria. It could be appropriate to do both tests, though I would assume that part of the throat culture ordering is due to the fact that the rapid strep done in the office is negative and the provider is looking for the culprit bacteria (assuming its not viral) so that they can choose the appropriate antibiotic.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 17, 2008)

87070 is typically used for throat cultures


----------

